# Hogs are trying my patience...



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Cattle leaser called earlier this week a little bent out of shape about hog damage so I made a run back home to check things out. Found a good 25ac or so of wheat destroyed between four fields, x2 that much pasture grass torn up, and some messed up field fence. Been waging a winning(ish) war against these devils for years but I guess a new group of super-destructive nomads has moved in. I'll introduce myself to them tonight. A few pics I took before dark...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They hit me like that a couple years back. Looked more like somebody's had run a harrow disc over about 50 acres. But it was in the black land river bottom so their "holes" were not nearly so bad. Almost impossible to keep up with them. Fun to try though.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck! Looks like your in for some fun


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Had same thing happen to our place and we now have a local guy running 6 traps daily and has caught over 100 hogs in last 3 months....


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

Dang that's frustrating! Good luck. What area is that in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow!!!

Need some buddies out there to do some hunting.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get crystal light Berry powder drink mix. Spread it everywhere like fertilizer....
Get the boy scouts over there or a bunch of 2cool kiddos....i would be happy to help guide em.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got through discing/dragging similar damage on our place. Have gone years with minimal damage, mostly just in the creek bottom. Then one weekend, BAM! They go across the entire hay field and destroy about half of it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, that is some serious hog problem.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Took a lot of bacon to do that. Good luck with your "introduction".


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Where is your ranch?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty good at planting little pills into their ear holes...just saying.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like you need to find some professional hog removal guys with dogs/ATVs. You have a serious problem, there. If you are lucky, you might catch 50% in traps, so I would suggest running dogs. Shooting a few at night doesn't control the population much.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

blam our dogs just pull there head off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

hog_down said:


> Looks like you need to find some professional hog removal guys with dogs/ATVs. You have a serious problem, there. If you are lucky, you might catch 50% in traps, so I would suggest running dogs. Shooting a few at night doesn't control the population much.


I respectfully disagree.. with the right equipment** I can go out with gen 3 night vision and a suppressed rifle topped with a thermal scope and kill 10 or more a night depending on the size/layout of the property and how many hogs come out in that area for the night. Dogs only catch 1 hog at a time and don't know property lines. And some hogs are trap smart and won't go into a trap. I hunted a rice field for a farmer that was 800 yards across by about 1.5 miles long and could easily watch the entire field all night and kill whatever pigs that came into it. I'm currently eradicating hogs and coyotes for a landowner that has an open field about 400 acres with 2 grass runways. Hogs have been rooting up his runways and he is worried that a planes front tire will hit some of the rooting and flip the plane. He wanted trappers only at first but gave me a chance and has been very happy since. He's no longer allowing any other hunters on his place at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

theblakester said:


> I respectfully disagree.. with the right equipment** I can go out with gen 3 night vision and a suppressed rifle topped with a thermal scope and kill 10 or more a night depending on the size/layout of the property and how many hogs come out in that area for the night. Dogs only catch 1 hog at a time and don't know property lines. And some hogs are trap smart and won't go into a trap. I hunted a rice field for a farmer that was 800 yards across by about 1.5 miles long and could easily watch the entire field all night and kill whatever pigs that came into it. I'm currently eradicating hogs and coyotes for a landowner that has an open field about 400 acres with 2 grass runways. Hogs have been rooting up his runways and he is worried that a planes front tire will hit some of the rooting and flip the plane. He wanted trappers only at first but gave me a chance and has been very happy since. He's no longer allowing any other hunters on his place at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen 267 hogs caught over 3 nights with dogs. A lot of people don't want guns on there property. Also as dogs may not know what property lines are most of run GPS. My alpha 100 has a track and train built in I can give my dog a tone or juice if he don't want to listen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice, those are impressive numbers. But I assume that is with several groups of dogs and a big property with a huge load of hogs. I'd love to get on a property with a couple other responsible hunters with good gear with that kind of hog problem and see what we could do. I watched videos of a guy shooting over 70 in a night, another of 60 and another of almost 100 in two nights all within the past couple months. But just like stupid hunters ruin opportunities for smart respectful ones, irresponsible dog runners do the same for others not training their dogs. I know several land owners that have dogs on their game cameras and caught in their traps with tracking collars that are always crossing property lines and chasing deer. Just like I know hunters who disrespect the land, leaving gates open, rutting up roads etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

theblakester said:


> Nice, those are impressive numbers. But I assume that is with several groups of dogs and a big property with a huge load of hogs. I'd love to get on a property with a couple other responsible hunters with good gear with that kind of hog problem and see what we could do. I watched videos of a guy shooting over 70 in a night, another of 60 and another of almost 100 in two nights all within the past couple months. But just like stupid hunters ruin opportunities for smart respectful ones, irresponsible dog runners do the same for others not training their dogs. I know several land owners that have dogs on their game cameras and caught in their traps with tracking collars that are always crossing property lines and chasing deer. Just like I know hunters who disrespect the land, leaving gates open, rutting up roads etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea 6 dogs all together. your right I can't believe how stupid some people are with there dogs. I trash brake all my dogs for that reason. I am not going to be running dogs worth 5k each and they get out of pocket n shot because I didn't train them right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

What if we attached suppressed rifles with remote controlled thermal laser beams to the dogs!? 
Just kidding obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

theblakester said:


> What if we attached suppressed rifles with remote controlled thermal laser beams to the dogs!?
> Just kidding obviously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then every thing dies lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

dang.....I thought I had a hog problem!!!!!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I know what ya mean they tore the yard up at the ranch and land owner was ****** then they tore up his pretty oat field he planted for us. So they have been on the hit list to say the least


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a never ending battle. If you hunt and trap them year round you can keep their numbers down pretty good, but you will never get them all. Since they range as far as 15 miles, it's just a matter of time before more move through and fill the void left by the ones you eliminated.

Looks like a few catch pens would do well there.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

goatchze said:


> Just got through discing/dragging similar damage on our place. Have gone years with minimal damage, mostly just in the creek bottom. Then one weekend, BAM! They go across the entire hay field and destroy about half of it.


Same situation here. All the fields are on the river bottom, both sides. Always had hog problems (always will) but rarely do they tear up things to this extent in such a short time period.



daddyeaux said:


> Where is your ranch?


Brown County



Mr. Saltwater said:


> It's a never ending battle.


It is, but shooting the stupid things is fun. One of the unfortunate caught red handed trying to dig to China. Tally for the day was six.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

We trapped pigs in Brazos lakes sub division for yrs. We ran them hogs to the next County! We ate good for yrs


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

dbarham said:


> We trapped pigs in Brazos lakes sub division for yrs. We ran them hogs to the next County! We ate good for yrs


Nice I live 20 minutes from there. Killed pigs with a friend who had about 275 acres right off crabb river road several times! Shot this hog in his forehead from there with pvs-14/USGI 3x magnifier and IR laser..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a small place in east texas in houston county. The hogs come thru every so often and seem to hit the same areas each time. I will disc and drag the area to level it and a couple of months later - they hit it again. I don't get there as often as I would like and so far I have not seen a hog on my place - only the aftermath.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Where I hunt we have trap shy hogs and runners, unless your dogs wont bark on trail you won't get but maybe 1 and it might go a mile before baying. Rarely will you get multiple hogs, BTW I hunt E Tex where there have been dog men FORever.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1851606671723784



Looks like these guys figured out a way to thin the heard. Helps to have large open fields though.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

MAKAI said:


> I have seen 267 hogs caught over 3 nights with dogs. A lot of people don't want guns on there property. Also as dogs may not know what property lines are most of run GPS. My alpha 100 has a track and train built in I can give my dog a tone or juice if he don't want to listen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Assuming a solid 10hr night of hunting with NO BREAKS (impossible), 267 hogs means roughly 1 hog every 6-7 minutes. Kinda hard to believe. Especially with 6 dogs. And dogs don't bay and catch by themselves...especially not every 6 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

afishinman said:


> Assuming a solid 10hr night of hunting with NO BREAKS (impossible), 267 hogs means roughly 1 hog every 6-7 minutes. Kinda hard to believe. Especially with 6 dogs. And dogs don't bay and catch by themselves...especially not every 6 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

afishinman said:


> Assuming a solid 10hr night of hunting with NO BREAKS (impossible), 267 hogs means roughly 1 hog every 6-7 minutes. Kinda hard to believe. Especially with 6 dogs. And dogs don't bay and catch by themselves...especially not every 6 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never said they were record breakers I am counting every single pig. From 2 pound to 200. You get on a group dogs pick up the bigger pigs you start grabbong the smaller ones the numbers start to add up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

afishinman said:


> Assuming a solid 10hr night of hunting with NO BREAKS (impossible), 267 hogs means roughly 1 hog every 6-7 minutes. Kinda hard to believe. Especially with 6 dogs. And dogs don't bay and catch by themselves...especially not every 6 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also should have not said only night cus we started before the sun went down and after it came up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A short update...shot 27 dead this week plus a number of wounded. Drone pics of the damage in a field below the house here:

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=20370042&postcount=12

Spotting sounders in the fields with the drone from a distance and then planning an approach worked well and saved a lot of wasted effort. Pastures on the north end were a little more work, lots of post oak hills that required a few miles of spot and stalk. Will be back for round three in a few weeks.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang they f'd it up good! Nice aerial shots.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the same problem, looks just like that. 

They get around barns and sheds also and root them up. Getting equipment out is dang near impossible, especially when it is muddy and they root.

They are worse than rats. Can't wait for the warfarin poison to be released.

I had a trapper running six traps steady. He moved out because he is getting better results on another place and can't handle more hogs !

I hunt them at night with thermal vision. Yeah they are ' fun' to shoot at but the destruction is incredible. 
And no, I don't want strangers night hunting.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

In 40 years of being on this property we have never seen a hog or sign of one between my house and the river. Now, suddenly, it looks just like that in the OP pics. 

I only have 50 acres and they seem to be coming through my place about every 6 - 8 days.

I have two traps out and in 3 months have only caught one hog. I've used soured corn, kool aid cherry mix and even tried soaking the corn in diesel and nothing discourages the ***** (which are thick as fleas) from cleaning out the bait. Squirrels and turkeys are bad too. So far trapping hogs has been an exercise in futility for me.


----------

